# The President Of The United States



## DeLamar.J (Sep 12, 2004)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## bignick (Sep 12, 2004)

a firm decisive leader indeed...


----------



## Mark Weiser (Sep 12, 2004)

Wow that is some great cover and concealment I can not see a thing!!


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Sep 12, 2004)

I feel kinda bad laughing at the picture, considering that he probably took the lens caps off 2 seconds after that photo was taken.  Unless it was more like 2 minutes......


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 12, 2004)

You guys might have to laugh at yourselves...

Most likely the reason the covers are on the device is to not destroy them. You don't look through NVG's in daytime without the cap on.

That's assuming those are NVGs or thermals, which by the way they look they probably are.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Sep 12, 2004)

So then couldn't we just laugh at him for using night-vision goggles in the middle of the day?


----------



## Zepp (Sep 12, 2004)

RandomPhantom700 said:
			
		

> So then couldn't we just laugh at him for using night-vision goggles in the middle of the day?



My thoughts exactly.

Or do night vision goggles need to be calibrated in daylight?


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 12, 2004)

its from fark.com.  photoshopped.


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 13, 2004)

NVG's can be tested anytine..and if its daytime, then you'd have to test them during that time.. makes sense to me.


----------



## Spud (Sep 13, 2004)

Photchopped. Similar photochop done with Clinton a few years back.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/binoculars.asp


----------



## bignick (Sep 13, 2004)

still...it's funny...gotta admit that....just like this...


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 13, 2004)

what the hoo?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 13, 2004)

Wouldn't that be something??? LOL Very funny bignick!


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2004)

hey...i do what i can...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 14, 2004)

...why do I envision the caption for that picture would be "It was the best of times...it was the worst of times...."


----------



## Sin (Sep 27, 2004)

He's from Texas what do you expect....LOL no offence to all you Texan Martial Artists


----------

